# Gun porn.



## saku39

Might as well have a picture thread, post your* non-stock evil zombie killer rifles*










Special weapons mp5, traded to Jays for $1k store credit a long time ago


----------



## shootnstarz

:tank:


----------



## shootnstarz

:tank:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

OOOOOOH BABY!!!!! O*D*W


----------



## knot @ Work

:2guns::gun_bandana::2guns::gun_bandana::robot:


ZOMBIE KILLERS



:starwars::boxing::starwars::boxing::starwars:


----------



## HisName

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TURTLE

*dewalt!!*


----------



## Dragsmoker

My bow Isnt going to like my Internet history...


----------



## tinman

HisName said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,


Like that!


----------



## TraderDan

*tie*

looks like the winner is ? tie MP5 & 10/22 , both would be great zombie guns! gotta have the shhhh!


----------



## skullworks




----------



## aaronious45

We have a winner^^^


----------



## collectorden

Not mine, but it is gun porn, from the book 
"No Easy Day: The Firsthand Account of the Mission That Killed Osama Bin Laden".

a Heckler & Koch MP7 with suppressor (top); 
a highly modified M79 40mm grenade launcher, a.k.a. the “pirate gun” (middle); 
and a Heckler & Koch 416 assault rifle with a ten-inch barrel and suppressor (bottom).​


----------



## jopa

*the snake*

Take that you BloodSuckers


----------



## The Pitt

M4A1 SOPMOD Block II clone


----------



## coolbluestreak

My bride holding our new DPMS LR-308B
No toys on it yet, other than the Nikon scope.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

coolbluestreak said:


> My bride holding our new DPMS LR-308B
> No toys on it yet, other than the Nikon scope.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## GoneCoastal

Mime holding a gun, nice index finger positioning.


----------



## Clayjunky

My two 10/22 designated Zombie killers and my bug out bag with my SU16...bring on the flesh-eaters :thumbup:


----------



## merkinman

*Saiga*

Tac-up


----------



## merkinman

*Gun RACK*

Cheap gun rack


----------



## TraderDan

*scatter splatter gone with the brain matter*



merkinman said:


> Tac-up


 I love shotguns, but they tend to be a lot of weight once tac up is done, and ammo is cubersome to tote as well. A great truck or house weapon


----------



## TheCarver

Well I found anouther spot to bring my drooling rag, LOL. But some nice pics gentlemen. I will vote for 22 ruger in the middle of Clayjunky s pics. Man that is nice. :thumbsup:. I intend on building the son a nice critter gitter of that nature. That is a 10-22 right??? Thanks gents. Ill keep my wish list... ole carver


----------



## jakec

merkinman said:


> Cheap gun rack


 cheap? thats probably the most expensive gun rack ive ever seen. also the best gun rack ive seen.


----------



## Quietgenialboy

jakec said:


> cheap? thats probably the most expensive gun rack ive ever seen. also the best gun rack ive seen.


+1

I don't even have a gun rack, mine sit in a stupid case.


----------



## Clayjunky

TheCarver said:


> Well I found anouther spot to bring my drooling rag, LOL. But some nice pics gentlemen. I will vote for 22 ruger in the middle of Clayjunky s pics. Man that is nice. :thumbsup:. I intend on building the son a nice critter gitter of that nature. That is a 10-22 right??? Thanks gents. Ill keep my wish list... ole carver


Yes sir a 10/22-sometimes kick the wife out of bed so I can sleep with it.... Thanks for the vote


----------

